# Plants price increase??



## EA James (6 Jan 2021)

Hi all,

I've seen a few posts recently on the Facebook forums on the price of plants going up due to the new laws on importing goods from the EU. 
Is this true and if so are we likely to see a big rise or a shortage of goods? Hopefully not either way! 

Cheers
James


----------



## castle (6 Jan 2021)

Yeah, we should expect a slight increase, but pricing of plants is a bit questionable, Tropica for example pots in some places £4.50/£4, others £7?!


----------



## EA James (6 Jan 2021)

castle said:


> Yeah, we should expect a slight increase, but pricing of plants is a bit questionable, Tropica for example pots in some places £4.50/£4, others £7?!


Yeah that's true, I'm guessing that's down to the shop itself and how much they want to charge. 
I have noticed in the past couple of days I've been having a search about on a few sites for some plants and a substantial amount are out of stock so perhaps its the brexit deal that's the reason?


----------



## castle (6 Jan 2021)

EA James said:


> Yeah that's true, I'm guessing that's down to the shop itself and how much they want to charge.
> I have noticed in the past couple of days I've been having a search about on a few sites for some plants and a substantial amount are out of stock so perhaps its the brexit deal that's the reason?



Yep volume helps with costs, unsure where the price hike came from - and I have no industry insider info, perhaps plant sales are not at a high but at a low? =/ . Brexit will have had an effect (20%, I think), but covid is creating a lot of disruption too.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Jan 2021)

EA James said:


> a substantial amount are out of stock so perhaps its the brexit deal that's the reason?



Or local lockdown or travel restrictions and folk working from home in various country's is slowing the supply chain up. I was after some quality walking pants so did the reviews sorted out which was worth a try and not in stock anywhere in UK and the home page of product in Germany said no shipping to other countrys till end of Jan 2021 due to Covid


----------



## GHNelson (6 Jan 2021)

Various reasons for price increases....in fact the prices have being steadily rising over the last 5 years!
Supply and demand has risen this increases the price plus a number of other factors.
Production/Transportation/Research/Inflation/Covid/Post/Packaging......there is probably more reasons to add.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Jan 2021)

hogan53 said:


> there is probably more reasons to add.


Production from 'Hogan Aquarium Plants' has decrease lately, leaving a big void in plants availability also  😉


----------



## castle (6 Jan 2021)

I wouldn't under estimate the ebay sellers either that do little bags of plants, single sellers selling 50,000+ of these a year and that has to be denting dennerle/tropica/etc


----------



## Siege (6 Jan 2021)

I think we can expect to see a rise in price of c.10% being the eventual norm. The new plant passports cost money (saw one today, bloody pointless thing 😂).

Also expect supply reductions in the shops. AquaFlora have ceased supplying the UK (temporarily hopefully), so there goes the Crypt Flamingo and the EcoScape tissue culture range.

To reduce the passport costs, Tropica are transitioning to a new supply system that will only see 1 UK delivery per week and plants will be in transport longer than previously, although this part shouldn’t have a massive effect all being well .
Testing the system next week!

Expect to see price rises on hardscape, lights and things like ADA products also due to the import certificates and shops having to employ import consultants with some deliveries.

Transport costs from China to the UK has gone through the roof with a container price going from £2,000 to £12,500. Hopefully this will settle down as things develop.

There is also the ever diving Pound Sterling to consider in the equation. That doesn’t help at all.

Just thought I’d cheer everyone up! 😂


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


Siege said:


> Just thought I’d cheer everyone up!


What you need is an uplifting post-Brexit, Covid lock down proof, <"playlist">. If none of these work there is always "Renaissance man" Nick Knowles's album, which I was recently introduced to and I can genuinely say it is a jaw-dropping experience. 



cheers Darrel


----------



## Siege (6 Jan 2021)

I’m unsure of what to make of that version! 😂

I‘m not the best at history, but I’m pretty sure no country in history has ever volunteered for trade sanctions before. On the brighter side, just had to renew my driving license, not to have that blue starred logo on my new one will make all the pain worth while I’m sure.......!😂

I just lay in bed at night nice and snug thinking at least the NHS has probably had their first £350 million cheque with another one to follow next week. I‘m sure the unicorn who Delivered it was very happy! 😂


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


Siege said:


> I’m unsure of what to make of that version!


I've suggested a few songs for his difficult second album, so far I'm hoping for a cover of Billy Paul's  "Am I black enough for you" and Minnie Riperton's "Loving you" and possibly some rapping, I think a bit of Public Enemy (or NWA) might be called for, or possibly some Death Metal?.


Siege said:


> I’m pretty sure no country in history has ever volunteered for trade sanctions before


....................

cheers Darrel


----------



## not called Bob (7 Jan 2021)

do they still need to get a UK as well as a European passport?  so dumb if it is the case and expensive for producers 

that feels like NK is the last man standing in a karaoke bar and he just has to give it one more song before the owner kills the power, not a version I will want to hear again im afraid


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2021)

Hi all 
There’s will be a price increase on plants from EU as they now have to be imported and not just couriered as before 
The importer has to be registered on the new UK system called Peaches and there are obviously costs involved in importing anything 

Whether the importer passes these costs on or not will depend on them and the size of their import, as usual the larger companies who import a large quantity at once are better off than a small shop as the costs are per shipment not per plant, therefore costs per item on a large shipment are negligible 

It’s the same for importing livestock from EU too but you have to use a different system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maurits (11 Jan 2021)

Some inside information

post Brexit, getting plants over from Holland. one EU plant passport, no export documents, no import documents, no phyto certificate, no notifications to Apha, No Goods reference notification.

Present day, new Uk Plant passport at a cost, export documents and phyto certificate to get the plants out of Holland, import documents to get them into the UK, notificaction to Apha and a visit from an inspector before the plants are cleared to sell. I would be surprised if plants are only going up in prices with 10 %. the cost for importing has increased with a much higher percentage. 

Time will tell


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2021)

Tropica and dennerle in short supply but Aqua Essentials say they have a shipment arriving this wednesday and still have a good supply  of plants in stock saying on email today


----------



## Siege (15 Jan 2021)

They’ll be waiting a while for the delivery, better have their sleeping bags ..........


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2021)

Hah l will check whether they said which Wednesday😂


----------



## DTM61 (15 Jan 2021)

It's the visit from the inspector that'll slow them down, people cost more than rubber stamps. 

No plants for a while then! I've got a 340l to fill, anyone here who could sell me enough plants so that I can plant it well as recommended??


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jan 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What you need is an uplifting post-Brexit, Covid lock down proof, <"playlist">. If none of these work there is always "Renaissance man" Nick Knowles's album, which I was recently introduced to and I can genuinely say it is a jaw-dropping experience.
> 
> ...



The antidote...


----------



## Siege (16 Jan 2021)

Or maybe this 😂


----------



## Siege (16 Jan 2021)

DTM61 said:


> It's the visit from the inspector that'll slow them down, people cost more than rubber stamps.
> 
> No plants for a while then! I've got a 340l to fill, anyone here who could sell me enough plants so that I can plant it well as recommended??



plant supply isn’t too bad if you are not too fussy with the very exact plants you want. Supply is just very low - 
growers that transport in their own vans are still shipping well. Their shortages there are caused by the pandemic, increased demand and slower growth in winter months. Example no Vallis anywhere last week, no Bolbitis anywhere since xmas. Normal Java fern very low this week.

It’s the growers that use couriers all the way that are suffering with the paperwork.


----------

